# MSI P6NGM problem



## skint1981 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all,
:wave::wave::wave::wave:

Many congrats to the creators of this forum it provides some truly useful information, and unfortunately I had to seek for your wisdom!!! 

I will try to describe my prob with the best way I can. 

I had an old MSI motherboard, which started doing the following problem, windows froze and the pc had to be reset, until one day the pc wouldn't power up. 

Ok I thought, a fine excuse to spend some money. I went and bought a brand new MSI P6NGM, with Dual Core processory, and ram and assembled everything together and now my pc won't start. 

It powers up, the cd drive has power, the hdd has power, the fan spins, but it doesnt boot up. 

I have tried the following:
- RAM (unplugged - nothing)
- Started removing one item at a time to atleast get the bios to boot, nothing
- Re installed the cpu again to make sure everything is correct
- Tried another power supply (600W instead of my current 300W) and still nothing

After talking with a friend of mine, he mentioned (and he was right) the only thing which remained the same was the power supply, everything else was changed. 

My question is the following, is there a case that the power supply fried this brand new motherboard !!! (pleaseeee NOOO), or is it a case of the power supply requiring replacement?? 

Thanks:sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try setting the board up outside the case to eliminate the board grounding on the case or a stand off in an incorrect spot, follow the directions in this thread.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html


----------

